# A War - Danish Afghanistan war film



## jollyjacktar (14 Jan 2016)

This looks good.  A drama not a doc like Armadillo.

"English / German theatrical release: not yet known, Claus Michael Pedersen (Pilou Asbæk) is the leader of a Danish fighting unit, which is fighting in Afghanistan. When he is surrounded with a comrade by a group of Taliban, he calls Luftunterstüzung, that saves the lives of the two men. But back in his home country he has to answer in court, because in the bombing innocent civilians have also been killed..."

https://youtu.be/N9nUIFYc5II


----------



## Kilo_302 (14 Jan 2016)

Yeah I've been looking forward to it. Looks a lot better than "Hyena Road" the main failing of which was that it involved Paul Gross.


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Jan 2016)

For once, I will agree with you.


----------

